# Gaggia servicing



## maureenmcn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can I recommend http://www.gaggia-service.weebly.com for servicing of Gaggia coffee machines which is available through post. Reasonably priced with very prompt return of machine and excellent communication. Restored my Gaggia Classic back to full working order and returned within 24 hours of receiving it! Brilliant!!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi maureen, thankyou for the recommendation, i am very happy that my service was good for your, kind regards


----------

